# Grey Hawks Marines Chapter



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi! So I bought my friends space marine collection for 100$US. With it I got a whole bunch of minis, 4th edition rule book, 4th edition codex, and some dice. There are probably enough minis for a 2k point force but I'm not all that interested in making a full on space marine army. Instead I've made a 500 pt force out of some of the stuff and made up my own chapter with a little fluff.

I'm using 4th edition rules/codex for this because...well...that's what I have! And I'm not planning on playing any official games or anything so its not that big of a deal to me. The force is basically a captain with thunderhammer, plasma pistol, and Hawk Wings(Jump Pack). A plain dreadnought. Squad one is a Veteran with powerfist, missile launcher, plasma gun, plus two regulars. Squad two is Veteran with powerfist, 2 meltaguns, 2 regulars, and infiltrate. Chapter Trait is Sombre with see but don't be seen and cleanse and purify with the downfall of flesh over steel.

I haven't actually wrote a whole bunch of fluff for it yet but here's what I've got so far..

After enough strenuous activity and many years a space marine born in the Grey Hawks chapter has a very minute chance of growing what looks like Hawk Wings. Despite being a mutation it is not common enough for any kind of persecution. However inside the chapter it is looked at as a blessing. If an astartes grows these wings they are almost always next in line to be promoted to captain or hold some other honorary spot within the rankings. The chapter name was given based off this mutation in that the ridges of the wings are usually grey in color. Feathers fanning outward into red and brown colors resembling wings like a hawks.

Over the past few centuries the Grey Hawks have been scattered throughout the galaxy by company, their numbers spread throughout. Because of this the chapter has developed very advanced infiltration skills. Believing that the ability to scout the front lines and setup battle plans on the fly to be their saving grace, the chapter has claimed great victories quickly and without too much in the way of losses. This goes a long way in ensuring the survival of the chapter despite being spread so thin throughout the galaxy.

Not much but its a start and should explain why my captain has wings. Now on to the actual project!

First pictures aren't that great as they are just primed models and I plan to start actually painting tonight. I will take better pictures once I have made some progress. Here is a collage just to show what all I've got that I'm going to paint. The scheme is going to be grey(obviously) and red. The red might actually be a little more prominent than expected with the name grey hawks but the name is really only meant to convey the appearance of the wings on the mutated captains.










The Dreadnought is just a plain dread with the CC weapon/storm bolter and Assault Cannon, no real mods. The Missile Launcher squad is also pretty plain except the sergeant who I had to mix a bunch of bits and added a green stuff loin cloth. The other squad is pretty plain also, the sergeant is from the veteran squad guys I think, all I did to him was grind off the symbol on his shoulder guard so I could paint the symbol I've made up for the chapter on it.

The captain is the only real conversion that I spent a while on. I started with the emperor's champion model cause I liked the basic pose and the big left shoulder guard. I wanted the beak helmet for him so I could paint it like a mouth/beak so I cut off the head and added one of those. For the right arm I liked this one I found with a pointing hand because the shoulder guard had the little sign thing on it that I can paint on, so I cut off the hand and added the plasma pistol. The wings are just the normal swooping hawks wings which I put on with some wire to extend them outward a bit and covered it all up with a green stuff/guitar string backpack. Another guitar string comes out of the backpack and to the thunderhammer. Which is my favorite part of the model. I cut the EC model's hand off and took a normal sword hand cut the sword about halfway down, then I took the eagle(hawk in this case) head off the normal captain's backpack and cut a slit in it to fit over the sword and then I had this random plastic thing that I think was off a fan or something that I cut in half to make the hammer head(slit it like the hawk head also so they would meet forming the full hammer.) Just added a little more green stuff on the top to make it look connected a little better. I green stuffed a bit of a feather mantle that covers his chest as well. Turned out pretty well overall I think. For the base I'm going to try and use water effects. So I cut it out put plastic underneath, then just based it up kind of normal....we'll see...


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Basic Marine from squad I. To show the color scheme. I'm by no means a pro at this...I think my paints are usually way too thick. But it did only take me about an hour...

I'm gonna probably work on the rest of the squad tonight. Any critique or comment is appreciated, and I'll try to take them all into consideration as I keep learning and stuff.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey there 

Firstly well done that is a very nice colour scheme. You are right lol you paint seems to thick, also which brush are you using? 

Try and layer the paint so have a darker grey colour over your basecoat and then build up to the grey you use or use washes to get some depth they are very fast and work brilliantly.

Apart from that and the mould lines *shuddders * lol you have done a great job. Keep at it cant wait to see more have some rep...:BYE:


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Super late reply! Thanks for the tips. I use some artist paint brushes I got from the hobby store or walmart can't remember. They're called Loew-Cornell. I seem to have trouble getting the right paint to water ratio...either it's too thick or I put too much water on the brush and it doesn't even want to stay on the model haha. And ya, I think I completely forgot to shave the mold lines off the backpacks and missed some others here and there. I tried to get the ones off the new models that I could.

Here's the first squad! with an extra marine that was my original paint dummy that I just touched up and threw in. I might eventually make them 10 man squads if I upgrade the points of the army anyway.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm liking the fluff.. i don't know about paint to water ratio either... but the colour is looking good. +rep


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I really like the conversion on your Captain, it looks great. I might steal the idea for the Hammer Head off you sometime. The only thing I''d do differently is give it more of a handle. It looks a little strange being so short.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm pretty proud of the captain conversion honestly. I just hope I still am when I finish the painting haha. I can see the short handle on the hammer being odd to some. Most have the really long two hand style hammer I believe. But in my codex it is listed as a one handed weapon and I kinda like the smaller handle. Reminds me more of like...fantasy berserker types with duel hammer/axes which I always think is neat.

I might actually skip the other squads for now and just work on the captain haha, I need a break from the tedious painting anyway and hopefully the captain is more fun.

Again any comments/crits are welcome. Also any questions are fine too...I don't think I'm doing anything spectacular but if something catches your eye that I didn't explain how it was done yet just ask I'll be happy to tell how it was done!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

*Another Bad Picture*

Well...despite not making hardly any progress I've re-evaluated my goals for this project. I have probably 2000 pts worth of space marine stuff from what I got in the deal with my friend and some stuff I already had for various reasons. I also have no intentions of really playing space marines. Add to that I am very short on money atm and you get my new goals for this...

Still the same story and color scheme and such but I checked out the 5th edition codex and made it legal and expanded it to 1500 pts. It seems fairly balanced and might do ok I think. Here is the new list..

HQ
Captain w/ Thunderhammer, Plasma Pistol, Jump Pack, Artificer Armor
Command Squad w/Standard, Champion

Elites
Terminator Squad 5 marines w/ Assault Cannon, 2x Chainfist

Dreadnaught w/ Assault Cannon

Troops
Tactical Squad 10 marines, powerfist, melta, ML, Rhino
Tactical Squad 10 marines, powerfist, melta, ML, Rhino
Scouts 5 Snipers w/ Camo Cloaks
Scouts 5 CCW/Pistols

Heavy Support
Devastator Squad 5 marines w/ Lascannon, Plasma Cannon, Heavy Bolter, ML

And the Picture of everything in it's current form. Still have a little bit of modeling to do, and some of the stuff has been painted so I may have to strip that.









I ultimately plan to finish building and painting it all and probably put it up on ebay. Not that I am doing this to make money. Otherwise I'd probably just put it all up now and not waste my time or paint trying to finish it. But I figure it'll be good practice for when I start on the armies I do want to build.

With that said I do actually need money pretty bad atm so if anybody is interested in taking it all off my hands before I practice painting on them just let me know and maybe we could work something out. In addition to what is in the list/picture I have some other stuff I could throw in also, the turret to turn the one rhino into a predator with autocannon and a heavy bolter side sponson and lascannon side sponson(one of each...is all I got.) And of course the arms and missing bits off the models I haven't finished modeling yet.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

So everytime I say I'm going to update 'soon' it turns out to take forever for my next update so I'm going to stop saying that! Haha. I finally got around to doing some more work on these guys.

First up though, I've decided to change a few things. For one, I decided to make their helms grey instead of red. I like it better that way, plus I was kinda thinking that for a "Grey Hawks" chapter there should be a little more grey cause the red was a little bit dominating. I think I'm also going to represent those who have grown the wings and those who have begun to grow the wings(i.e. the veterans) with a black right shoulder pad. So the terminators are going to have it I think as well as the sergeants and the captain. I also think I'm going to redo the one banner to try and do a freehand kinda scene like the banners in the codexes and stuff.

Next I've decided to change the list too. I've basically made 3 lists, 500, 750, and 1000 points that evolve using the same models. Its not all that different just more condensed and refined. The major change is I took away the captains plasma pistol and left him with a bolt pistol to make the points fit better at each of the three levels. On to the pictures!!!

First up the one thing I actually completely painted since last update. The dreadnought. I actually had alot of fun painting this thing...Its really cool to me... I might go in later and touch up some stuff and try to add more detail but for now its kind of done.










I also kind of coated everything grey to get the color scheme started because it seems alot easier to paint them up from it instead of black and I went ahead and painted all the bases to the point where I normally add the grass and water stuff. So I took a new picture of the captain conversion with the bolt pistol...you can see him decently in this picture unlike the other ones.










And here's a quick compact overview of the 1000 point force. Can't completely see everything but I think you get the basic idea...trying to lay down all the base red on everything next but got kind of tired of it after so many hours. But I think I'm over the hump so to speak and am really looking forward to just finishing it up to a playable painted army.










In all honesty I'm pretty much murdering these minis. The process is serving it's purpose though as I'm learning quite a bit. I've learned alot about the paints I'm using, paintbrushes, a little about washing, shading, blending and highlighting(probably doesn't show up in these yet, but I hope to put it to full use on the captain.) I've even gotten better at taking pictures I think haha.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been painting like crazy for a change! Here is squad 2 complete with Rhino. I have Squad 1 done except the rhino also. So that'll hopefully be the next update. Then I'll probably do the terminator squad. Then the Captain. And finally will be done! Then I could move on to the eldar project! Anyway...








This is my first tank. It was actually a predator but I made it a rhino so I could put both my squads in rhinos...seemed more important than a predator. So I just took the turret off and covered the hole with a lid that came on one of these little paint bottle things I have. Which was kinda cool cause it gave me a spot to paint the chapter symbol on. Which has changed if you havent noticed. I like this one better. I've also painted it on the left shoulder pad of all the marines except the sergeants who have blackened shoulder pads to represent their status of being in line for wing growing. They also have banners to represent the chapter already anyway. I also tried to get more involved on the banner painting and think it turned out fairly well. I like the first squads banner a little better though honestly. All in all I'm pretty happy with the results. Like I said in the previous post...I'm pretty much murdering these minis with paint(This was after all meant to be a test army for me to learn on!) but I just want to get it all finished and playable now!


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking good mate, i really like the colour scheme. Some of the paint looks a bit thick in parts so maybe try watering it down abit more. Its always better to have multiple thin layers than one think one!
I like the dread, its looking good, i think some highlights on the red would really make it pop cause the red looks a little flat.. but other than that keep up the good work!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Really liking the color scheme.

And those wings on that one marine. Awesome.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the replies! I've thought about doing some highlights on the red but I don't really know what to do to it. I dont have any oranges atm  And I'm afraid to try to highlight it, I actually wanted it to look like some pretty dark red almost black. I've actually did some more work on the dread since that picture...I'll have to re-upload probably. I lightened the grey up to kinda match more to the rest of the army's greys. And I darkened the red and kinda put more black around the edges.

I have an old(not really too old...) White Dwarf that had a displayed chaos army where the way they were painted they kind of look red. But at the same time Its really dark like black with red highlights. I really liked the way it looks. This is what I was originally trying to do for the red parts of the army. But...mine of course doesn't look anywhere near as cool as the guys' in the White Dwarf army display thing.

I'll tell you this much for sure...this will probably be my only red heavy army ever haha. I don't really like red.

And ya...as for the thick paint, I've completely destroyed some of the minis really haha. I'll be honest about 8 of the marines in the two squads are actually from battle for macragge which werent the most detailed models anyway and I had already painted them in ultramarines colors and just painted over it so waaaaay too much paint. I definitely see the value in stripping paint now. 

Anyway, thanks again for the comments, I'm rambling. I've learned alot in this project so far and hopefully will actually finish it finally, I feel soo close now. I'm taking a break tonight from the painting though and working on my entry for the fiction contest! Its starting to give me a headache though haha.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya havnt checked this thread for a while. I like what you have done since i last commented. 

Like Goose mentioned i think the paints are a little thick in places but they look bold and neat. 

Keep up the good work and i love the rhino..


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comment LTP 

I finished the other rhino. I'm now done with everything except the terminators and captain. And I'll finally have a fully painted 1000 point force!

I think this squad overall is alot better than the other one. Still some marines got the thick paint problem but as a whole I managed to have thinner coats I think. I also like the banner on this sergeant and the model itself alot better than the other one. Did a little freehand on the rhino. Think it turned out ok.










Next up will probably be the terminators. I've been looking forward to them for a while now. How much I enjoy these guys will determine my future space marine army I think. I never intended to really have a space marine army but while working on this project I've actually enjoyed the fluff and all the different possibilities and stuff so I think I'm gonna eventually go to the light and make one I like. Right now I'm kinda torn between doing a deathwing-esque terminator army or a white scars type biker army with backup assault marines or something along those lines. If I really enjoy painting these terminators I might lean in that direction but I dunno...and that's all a long long ways off anyway.

On a side note... I already put one thing I learned doing this project to use on my future Witch Hunters army. Which is going to be my main force eventually.(atleast thats the plan...) I stripped all my crappy paint jobs off them yesterday! So no painting over old paint jobs for that army! Haha.

Well enough of my rambling... I think I'm gonna get started on the terminators now.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Finished terminator squad! I'm actually pretty happy with these. The banner didn't exactly come out how I had planned and I think the paint got a bit thick in places still but overall I'm satisfied.










And the Sergeant. I actually like the sword heh, I've become a big fan of green since I started painting minis. Definitely going to have to eventually make an army with the main color being green...too bad I don't like orks!










SO....

That leaves me with the Captain to paint for a full 1000 point army!!! YEY!

On a side note... I did like painting the terminators but I dunno if it was enough to make me want to do the deathwing-esque army of them later. So I'm still not sure which way I'll go with the future space marine army. I should probably try and get ahold of a biker and paint it up then decide.

Another side note... Next up is my eldar force which I'll start a project log for eventually but not til I get a bit into it. I'm hopefully going to translate all I learned from this one into that one then learn even more!!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking good, definite improvment there! 

I will add that I love the freehand on the Rhino, that said, I don't think the paint is that thick anymore. Looks nice!

+Rep


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks! Improvement was my goal, I may not be so pro yet but oh well...baby steps! I think I'd improve faster if I didn't shake so much but oh well...especially with the freehand stuff. I like doing it alot but it takes me a while cause of how much I mess it up and have to redo it haha.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Babypowder said:


> Thanks! Improvement was my goal, I may not be so pro yet but oh well...baby steps! I think I'd improve faster if I didn't shake so much but oh well...especially with the freehand stuff. I like doing it alot but it takes me a while cause of how much I mess it up and have to redo it haha.


I know what you mean. Since I've stopped painting as much, I've developed shaky hands, which sucks. I think if you keep painting a lot, the shaky-ness goes. One thing, I would suggest doing a thin layer of the grey, then wash it with a thin layer of Badab black wash, that'll help define the model .


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work, you are improving very quickly. The last squad looks very nice.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

@Marneus Calgar, I have kinda medical problems that cause my shakiness, it gets worse and better but sadly I don't think I'll ever not have shakey hands.  And I don't have any actual washes(Or really any money to get any ><) so I usually just use super watered down paint...not really as good I guess but it kinda helps. I think when I get some more cash I might try and order some actual black wash though, it really seems like it could be super helpful. Thanks for the comments!

@shaantitus, Thanks alot! I've had alot of minis and stuff for years now...I just never got myself to paint alot but now that I'm just kinda knocking minis out every chance I get it seems the rate of improvement has really gone up(You should see the minis I did when I first got into the hobby...pretty bad haha).

I guess the less long breaks = more noticeable improvements. :grin:


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, it's done! Here's the captain. Had a little trouble getting a good picture...the yellow specs on his legs and stuff arent actually there...I don't know why it came out like that.










And here's the assembled and painted 1000 point force of Grey Hawks!










Not the best picture either. But they're all there!

This was a fun project. Basically done now though. I don't think I'll be expanding on it any in the future. Though I do have quite a bit of random extra space marine stuff in a box so who knows.

Any comments or critiques are very welcomed. Like I've said in the other posts this was meant to be a learning experience and that it has been very much of. I may make a few more updates later of the pictures themselves when I learn more about my camera and taking good photos.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats man! Nice looking army, its always impressive when someone has a fully painted and based force on the table, you can have the nastiest lists and every model you want but if its just a horde of undercoat its got nothing to show really.

+ Rep for good colour scheme and a fully painted army!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

I completely agree. A fully painted army is alot more fun than primered or unpainted models!

Thanks for commenting!


----------

